# Vállalati bankszámla nyitás Kanadában



## Godaish Martin Péter (2022 Március 8)

Üdvözletem mindenkinek!

Egy szegedi cégnek szeretnék információkat gyűjteni. A vállalat Kanadából importál autókat Magyarországra (kanadai vállalkozási számmal is rendelkezünk). GST-HST visszaigénylésünk pedig check-en érkezik levélben, amit sajnos nem lehet már Magyarországon beváltani. A Kanadai Adóhivatal azt javasolta, hogy *közvetítőkön *keresztül nyissunk vállalati bankszámlát Kanadában a gyors ügyintézés érdekében.
Arról szeretnék érdeklődni, hogy tudnak e/ismertek e ilyen *közvetítő céget*? Akik hivatalosan megtudnak nyitni *vállalkozási *számlát a cég nevére.
A cégvezető belátható időn belül nem tud kiutazni emiatt Kanadába (se angolul, se franciául nem beszél).

Előre is köszönöm a segítséget!
További kellemes napot!

Üdv:
Godaish Martin Péter


----------



## Athos (2022 Március 8)

Godaish Martin Péter írta:


> Üdvözletem mindenkinek!
> 
> Egy szegedi cégnek szeretnék információkat gyűjteni. A vállalat Kanadából importál autókat Magyarországra (kanadai vállalkozási számmal is rendelkezünk). GST-HST visszaigénylésünk pedig check-en érkezik levélben, amit sajnos nem lehet már Magyarországon beváltani. A Kanadai Adóhivatal azt javasolta, hogy *közvetítőkön *keresztül nyissunk vállalati bankszámlát Kanadában a gyors ügyintézés érdekében.
> Arról szeretnék érdeklődni, hogy tudnak e/ismertek e ilyen *közvetítő céget*? Akik hivatalosan megtudnak nyitni *vállalkozási *számlát a cég nevére.
> ...



elobb letesitsen telephelyet (allando cim ) utana a cegpapirokkal /DE HA NINCS canadai cegbejegyzes ez NEM FOG MENNI !!! /
amik minimum 3 honapon keresztul erre a telephelyre erkeznek (ez a bizonyitek a valos cimre )
a Goverment altal kiallitott check erkezese a telepi cimre ,eros rahatassal bir es nehany is eleg lesz a bizonyitasra 
akar megbizottal valaszt egy bankot es oda beballag es letesit egy business acountot


----------



## Godaish Martin Péter (2022 Március 8)

Athos írta:


> elobb letesitsen telephelyet (allando cim ) utana a cegpapirokkal /DE HA NINCS canadai cegbejegyzes ez NEM FOG MENNI !!! /
> amik minimum 3 honapon keresztul erre a telephelyre erkeznek (ez a bizonyitek a valos cimre )
> akar megbizottal valaszt egy bankot es oda beballag es letesit egy business acountot


Köszönöm a gyors választ. Van kanadai cégbejegyzésünk (business number), de fizikailag sajnos nem tudják megoldani, hogy kimenjenek. Ezért kérdeztem, hogy van e ilyen cég, aki esetleg arra szakosodott, hogy külföldi cégeknek nyit bankszámlát Kanadában. A Kanadai Adóhatóság is ezt tanácsolta, hogy bízzuk meg egy ilyen jellegű céget, mert ez már nem először történik meg (hogy külföldiek nem tudtak saját országukban kanadai check-eket beváltani). Konkrét céget sajnos nem tudtak mondani.


----------



## Athos (2022 Március 8)

Godaish Martin Péter írta:


> Köszönöm a gyors választ. Van kanadai cégbejegyzésünk (business number), de fizikailag sajnos nem tudják megoldani, hogy kimenjenek. Ezért kérdeztem, hogy van e ilyen cég, aki esetleg arra szakosodott, hogy külföldi cégeknek nyit bankszámlát Kanadában. A Kanadai Adóhatóság is ezt tanácsolta, hogy bízzuk meg egy ilyen jellegű céget, mert ez már nem először történik meg (hogy külföldiek nem tudtak saját országukban kanadai check-eket beváltani). Konkrét céget sajnos nem tudtak mondani.


ilyen megoldast eddig kizarolag a kinaiak muveltek egymaskozt
de tessek elgondolkodni hogy teljes banki hozzaferest adni egy absolute ismeretlennek
akivel meg kommunikkalni sem tud nyelvi differenciak miatt
olvassa el hangosan hogy erezze ez mikent is hangzik

azt pedig vegkepp nem ertem hogy miert check-eznek ??
at kell utaltatni egy magyar acountra oszt jonapot 
a govermentnek kell kuldeni egy szamlaszamot


----------



## Godaish Martin Péter (2022 Március 8)

Athos írta:


> ilyen megoldast eddig kizarolag a kinaiak muveltek egymaskozt
> de tessek elgondolkodni hogy teljes banki hozzaferest adni egy absolute ismeretlennek
> akivel meg kommunikkalni sem tud nyelvi differenciak miatt
> olvassa el hangosan hogy erezze ez mikent is hangzik
> ...


Nekem is szürreálisnak tűnt az egész és többször rákérdeztem az ügyintézőnél, hogy valóban létezik e ez az opció. A Kanadai Adóhivatal többször a lelkemre kötötte, hogy van ilyen közvetítő (román, bolgár és moldova-i esetet hozott fel), aki hivatalos megnyitja a bankszámlát külföldi cégeknek (ennyi a feladata és nem lesz hozzáférése utána).

Nagyon sokszor kértük, hogy ne check-eket küldjenek nekünk, de ők külföldi cégeknek csak így járhatnak el. Nem hajlandóak külföldi számlára utalni (pedig már 2 éve tart ez az ügy és rengetegszer telefonáltunk egymásnak). Emelett még e-mait sem fogadnak el. Hanem mindent papír alapon kell beküldeni (igen, a XXI. században)


----------



## Athos (2022 Március 8)

Godaish Martin Péter írta:


> Nekem is szürreálisnak tűnt az egész és többször rákérdeztem az ügyintézőnél, hogy valóban létezik e ez az opció. A Kanadai Adóhivatal többször a lelkemre kötötte, hogy van ilyen közvetítő (román, bolgár és moldova-i esetet hozott fel), *aki hivatalos megnyitja a bankszámlát külföldi cégeknek (ennyi a feladata és nem lesz hozzáférése utána).*


            
En nyitom mihez is nem tudok hozzaferni ???? 






Godaish Martin Péter írta:


> Nagyon sokszor kértük, hogy ne check-eket küldjenek nekünk, de ők külföldi cégeknek csak így járhatnak el. Nem hajlandóak külföldi számlára utalni (pedig már 2 éve tart ez az ügy és rengetegszer telefonáltunk egymásnak). Emelett még e-mait sem fogadnak el. Hanem mindent papír alapon kell beküldeni (igen, a XXI. században)


szerintem egy canadai konyvelovel tobbre mennetek


----------

